# Gnome automount & dbus problems

## AmosSam

Hello

Before few days i updated my system with

```
emerge -Dunav world
```

and after that automount of USB devices didn't work anymore in Gnome. I tried every thing that crossed my mind, but without success!

So i decided to reinstall the whole system.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Everything passed smooth, and now i have a working system. 

And, automount of USB devices doesn't work!!! I looked at any of my conf file that is connected somehow with it, but without luck!

Then I downgrade dbus from 1.0.2 to 0.62-r2

```
emerge -av =sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2

revdep-rebuild
```

And revdep-rebuild has reemerged 40 pkgs.

And, drums!!!, automount WORKS now!!!   :Confused: 

And the wired part:

On my comp i also have two dvd burners, but in gnome i see then as only one device, that duplicates itself when media is loaded in both!

And when i try to eject empty drive from Computer in Gnome, it says: 

 *Quote:*   

> unable to mount media. There is probably no media in drive.

 

?????

When there is media in drive and it's mounted, then Eject works?!?

and i see this in /dev:

```
xeon ~ # ls -all /dev |grep dvd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 dvd1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 dvdrw -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 dvdrw1 -> hdc

xeon ~ # ls -all /dev |grep cdr

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 cdrom1 -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 cdrw -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root            3 Feb  6 09:21 cdrw1 -> hdc

```

So problem is that gnome-volume-manager and new dbus won't talk to each other  :Confused: 

Is this a bug or feature?!?

Here is the info of my comp:

```
xeon ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 05 Feb 2007 07:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=""

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-MLvgiRcZdX,guid=4e3ac845e2ada26451d3e2154a392c00"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="Default"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-wfuJdV/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/root/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j5"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin

          :/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CALLER="emerge"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' 

                                      --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH=""

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDOCS="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.4.3/html"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/xeon:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6086"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_AGENT_PID="6106"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-FATeNv6086/agent.6086"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="x86 X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy

alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks 

alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw 

alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm 

alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol amr asf avahi avi bash-completion bbitmap-fonts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader doc dri dts 

dv dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse

isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux lame lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 l

cd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text libg++ live mad midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl 

pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python quicktime rar readline real reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts udev 

unicode usb userland_GNU vcd vcdimager video video_cards_nvidia vidix vorbis win32codecs wma wxwindows xine xinerama xorg xv xvid zlib"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES 

                       KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

WINDOWID="37748796"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.Xauthority"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

```
xeon ~ # uname -a

Linux xeon 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Feb 2 10:02:46 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

The hardware is:

Tyan Tiger mainboard with Intel Corporation 82801

2 x Intel Xeon 2.4 w/ HT

2 Gb DDR

36Gb SCSI hdd on  Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m (rev 02)

80 Gb PATA disk

If you need any more info, just ask!  :Smile: 

----------

## amightywind

There have been dbus version compatibility problems since dbus went to version 1.0.2. Obviously you recovered you old version which is good. If you search for dbus on the forums you will get a ton of hits. I consider it and all of Gnome off limits to emerge at this point.

----------

## daddio

There is a new udev (104-r9 or somesuch) update as well that is supposed to fix the naming problem with the naming of Optical drives.  its stable as of now.  try to update and see if that fixes that.

----------

## AmosSam

 *daddio wrote:*   

> There is a new udev (104-r9 or somesuch) update as well that is supposed to fix the naming problem with the naming of Optical drives.  its stable as of now.  try to update and see if that fixes that.

 

I update it, and nothing change. I still se only one drive in computer:/// and when I chose eject I get  *Quote:*   

> Unable to mount media.  There is probably no media in the drive.

 

If it help, I use the folowing:

```
sys-fs/udev-104-r9

sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2

sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3

gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0-r1

```

----------

## AmosSam

Any one? I can't believe that nobody have this problem?!?

After this 

```
emerge --unmerge dbus

emerge --oneshot dbus

emerge --oneshot dbus-glib

etc-update

emerge --unmerge hal

emerge --oneshot hal

emerge --unmerge pmount

emerge --oneshot pmount

revdep-rebuild

```

problem is partialy solved. Now, automount now works, but i still see only one dvd device in Computer:///.

I think that the problem is in udev-rules, but i wasn't too successful with writing new ones!   :Sad: 

----------

## kevinlux

hi,

try to emerge hal without ignore.patch

i see my partition on computer:// after this step!

byz

----------

## pezplaya

i can't get mine to downgrade... it says "All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2" have been masked."  i tried adding dbus to package.keywords but still nothing.  any ideas?

----------

## kevinlux

You have not to downgrade add your user to "haldaemon" and "plugdev" group.

change this line in your hal latest stable ebuild 

```

FILE : hal-xxxx.ebuild

..............

        # handle ignored volumes properly

        # epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-0.5.7.1-ignored-volumes.patch

..................
```

then make digest and re-emerge the packet.

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/halxxx.ebuild digest

# emerge --umerge hal

# emerge hal

```

reboot

----------

## cokey

```
echo "sys-apps/dbus ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge dbus
```

----------

## devjonfos

 *kevinlux wrote:*   

> You have not to downgrade add your user to "haldaemon" and "plugdev" group.
> 
> change this line in your hal latest stable ebuild 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you kevinlux!  Those steps solved my fixed drives from not showing up after having upgraded from dbus-0.62 to dbus-1.0.2.

----------

